# New Year's Resolutions: use S.M.A.R.T goals



## macky (Jan 25, 2015)

In light of my other thread, I realised that using goals that were Specific, Measurable, Attainable, Realistic and Timely (not my own acronym) ultimately helped me achieve a lot of social anxiety goals throughout my life. Just did another video airing my thoughts but the basic message is that vague, loose intentions will most likely diminish, whereas with SMART goals you are more likely to find achievable. 




What I forgot to add in my video is my view that broad aims you may have can be altered into more specific and tangible objectives. You just have to break it down a bit. Well let me know your thoughts, peeps.


----------

